# طرق وكيفية تصنيع المواد الكيماوية لمعالجة المياه



## اسامه الرشيد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة ممن يستطيع تزويدي بكل المعلومات اللازمة لانشاء مصنع لانتاج المواد الكيماوية لمعالجة المياه من معادلات وكميات المواد والاجهزة الضرورية لذلك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى تحديد نوعية الماء وكميته المطلوبه وماهية المعالجة للتمكن من الاجابة


----------



## اسامه الرشيد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الرد. المعالجة ضد الصدأ والتكلس والبكتيريا لمياه البويلرات وابراج التبريد والتشيليرات والتناضح العكسي ومياه الشرب.


----------



## يوسف بسام (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز المواد المستخدمة هي كالتالي :
1- الرزن وهومبادل ايوني واحسن نوعية هو الفرنسي من شركة rom&hass
2- الهكسا 
3-الكلور
4-مانع التكلس 
5-مانع التأكل


----------



## hamada_12006 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkks


----------



## kadhim ali (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز 
المواد الكيمياوية المستخدمة لمالجة المياه كثيرة جدا تبدأ من المعالجة الاولية لغاية المثبطات للتاكل والتنظيف ليس من السهل جردها الان وهي حسب اعتقادي حوالي 129 مادة او اكثر وانت تريد انتاجها انا انصحك ان تاخذ مادتيين او اكثر مشتركة بالمواصفاة العامة وانا انصحك بالاتصال بالشركات المتخصصة لانتاج هذه المواد لشراء know howاو الاتفاق مع اساتذة البحث العلمي في احد الجامعات ,
اليك اخي معلومة اذا اردت مثل هذا المشروع فكلفته عالية جدا تتعدى الملايين الدولارات


----------



## zhor1 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تساعدوني في معرفة اسماء ادوات و اجهزة المختبر


----------



## kadhim ali (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*اجهزة وادوات المختبر*

اولا هل هو مختبر عام او خاص 
وماهي نوع الفحوصات التي تجري فيه حتى يتم تحديد الاجهزة سواء كانت معدات او اجهزة وشكرا


----------

